# My husband is turning into a hedgehog! (Con't)



## PJM

Ahhhhh!! My husband Bill is picking up some of Cholla's habits!
When he rubs my back, he will bury his face in the back of my neck, then HUFF & POP. At first, it makes me jump & then I laugh - just like when Cholla does it.

He will show his displeasure by spreading his fingers apart, and putting his hand on his forehead like lowered visor quills.








And last night, after watching Cholla annoint with something, when I brought him a snack, he started annointing with it! Or at least, pretending. :lol: 
He's also been known to do the "let me down" dance. :roll: What a silly man I married!


----------



## shetland

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

That is too funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

:lol: How cute! I guess you have two hedgies in the house now, huh?


----------



## LizardGirl

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

Haha, that is cute. Maybe now is the time to slowly switch him onto a diet of cat food and mealies! :lol:


----------



## Sela

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

There aren't enough guys like this. Keep him, hon, you won't find another like this anywhere.


----------



## PJM

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*



tie-dye hedgie said:


> :lol: How cute! I guess you have two hedgies in the house now, huh?


Thank goodness there's only 1 wheel to clean!! :shock: 


LizardGirl said:


> Haha, that is cute. Maybe now is the time to slowly switch him onto a diet of cat food and mealies! :lol:


Already started! :lol: Actually, I think this is where Cholla gets his picky eating habits from. He only wants to eat kibble & Bill only wants to eat chicken. :roll:


Sela said:


> There aren't enough guys like this. Keep him, hon, you won't find another like this anywhere.


Amen sister! We've been married 18 years now. And we've laughed the whole time.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

I laughed so hard when I read this ty for sharing lol  That is so funny and sweet that he does that


----------



## PJM

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

Now he thinks I'm a hedgehog!! Every night during our cuddle time, Cholla will lay in my lap. I will gently stroke 1 finger from the tip of his nose up to the top of his head. Apparently he likes it, because his eyes will immediately start to droop & before you know it, he's asleep.

Well, last night, my husband came over to kiss me good night. He put his finger on my nose & stroked it all the way up to the top of my head. Several times.

So I bit him.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

Another cute story! Thanks for sharing! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## CoxMD

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

My dad annoints too! And my mom huffs. I think it's contagious! :? :lol:


----------



## illsley

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

I agree, hedgehog behavior must be contagious  Since Smee came home my boyfriend has started huffing when he's upset with me (or at least pretending to be upset). Such attitude X]


----------



## PJM

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

At about 1 am this morning, I am sleeping pretty good. Until, all of a sudden, my husband sits up & grabs my toe! :shock: He scared me awake & I jumped, which scared him awake. I asked what on earth he was doing. He was dreaming...about catching mealworms! :lol:


----------



## jinglesharks

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*



PJM said:


> At about 1 am this morning, I am sleeping pretty good. Until, all of a sudden, my husband sits up & grabs my toe! :shock: He scared me awake & I jumped, which scared him awake. I asked what on earth he was doing. He was dreaming...about catching mealworms! :lol:


 :lol: I wish my boyfriend would turn into a hedgehog! He just elbows me in his sleep!


----------



## tracie

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*



PJM said:


> At about 1 am this morning, I am sleeping pretty good. Until, all of a sudden, my husband sits up & grabs my toe! :shock: He scared me awake & I jumped, which scared him awake. I asked what on earth he was doing. He was dreaming...about catching mealworms! :lol:


 :lol: Hahahahaha, that is hilarious.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

Hahahaha Wow, he's more and more hedgie-like everyday!


----------



## QuinntonsMom

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

This is too great!  My husband and I hiss & huff at each other all the time around the house.


----------



## jdlover90

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

My boyfriend and I huff at each other . :lol: 
I think he's like a hedgie sometimes too. HAHA.


----------



## FiaSpice

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

If this wasn't a family friendly forum I tought it would have tought it had to do with some adult movie star!


----------



## PJM

*Re: My husband is turning into a hedgehog!*

Now he's acting like Zoey! She loves to get her head stuck in the TP roll during play time. She will usually rollover on her back, with her legs flailing madly, until he rescues her.

I wasn't feeling great yesterday. He decided to try & make me feel better by imitating Zoey. Stuck a TP roll on his nose & flailed around for a bit.

Yup - felt better.


----------



## EryBee

That is so sweet! And funny...now all he needs are some quills


----------



## Sela

xD aww, lucky you. This one's a keeper.


----------



## PJM

EryBee said:


> That is so sweet! And funny...now all he needs are some quills


Is this better??? :lol:


----------



## EryBee

PJM said:


> EryBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet! And funny...now all he needs are some quills
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better??? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes, thank you PJM and Mr. PJM! You know how people who really love their pets start to look like their pets after a while? Well, this is a shining example.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

EryBee said:


> Yes, thank you PJM and Mr. PJM! You know how people who really love their pets start to look like their pets after a while? Well, this is a shining example.


Don't you mean "quilling example?!" :lol:

I agree with Sela, he is a keeper! 
Thanks for sharing PJ!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

You got a really good deal on that hedgie and he likes to go tubing too I see lol  I love it


----------



## LarryT

PJM said:


> EryBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet! And funny...now all he needs are some quills
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better??? :lol:
Click to expand...

That's the biggest hedgie i've ever seen :lol:

Edited to add- Maybe you should see about getting him a bigger TP tube :lol:


----------



## Nancy

I would have ended up feeling worse. My stomach would have hurt from laughing so hard. :lol: :lol:


----------



## schmelderz

This is too funny PJM! :lol: this made my day, thanks! Your husband is so silly~


----------



## FiaSpice

I saw this on Larry's Facebook... hillarious.


----------



## IowaMisty

Haha, thanks for the giggle. My husband huffles at me all the time. He blows air out of his nose & wrinkles up his forehead. So adorable.

Misty


----------



## MoonbeamHH

Aww you guys! Thanks for the smile/chuckle! I had a TERRIBLE weekend. Rude customers at Macy's. Yeh Macy's. Agh. My boyfriend brought me flowers today, and saw this. This made me smile.  :lol:


----------



## PJM

Oh no! Look what I found in our bed last night! Looks like someone is quilling!
By the way - I finally showed him the hedgie picture I did of him & he laughed. However, he doesn't want to be called "huge wierd looking hedgie" anymore. He wants to be called "Triple H" - Apparently that stands for HUGE HANDSOME HEDGIE! :roll:


----------



## LarryT

PJM said:


> Oh no! Look what I found in our bed last night! Looks like someone is quilling!
> By the way - I finally showed him the hedgie picture I did of him & he laughed. However, he doesn't want to be called "huge wierd looking hedgie" anymore. He wants to be called "Triple H" - Apparently that stands for HUGE HANDSOME HEDGIE! :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IowaMisty

Oh gosh, that's funny!

Misty


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

:lol: :lol: :lol: Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Lmao :lol: :lol: Those would hurt to step on for sure :lol:


----------



## Tomato

:| What is that?! ...like really, what is that?

Hilarious otherwise!


----------



## PJM

OH NO!!! Now he's eating giant mealworms!! :shock: 
(Actually, it's Yuca Root)








He laughed at me 'cause I glued eyes on it.


----------



## susanaproenca

:lol: 

You guys are too funny!


----------



## infamousrenie

Haha, too funny! 

My hubby says having a hedgehog is a perfect pet for me because like me, Brillo is super grumpy when woken up. So now whenever my husband tries to wake me and I get all grumpy, he'll say, "I better be careful! You're getting ready to quill me!" :lol:


----------



## nibletsmom

Oh this is too funny!
Mainly because I thought I was the only one who has a man that thinks he is a hedgehog!!

My fiance acts just like our little hedgie. Niblet is always burrowing and rooting around. And when we are lying in bed at night before going to sleep, my fiance will take his nose and burrow down in between me and the mattress!! Sometimes he nearly pushes me off the bed! haha! He calls it "power rooting" and states that he learned it from Niblet!!

If he comes in and catches me taking an afternoon snooze, he will wake me up and say "You are just like Niblet." because I am sleeping during the day. haha.

Oh and the best story of all...we were on vacation this past weekend with 2 other couples that we are friends with. Well the boys drank a little much and when my fiance went to bed, I was still up about to take a shower and get ready for bed. Well I had all the lights off because I thought he was sleeping. I snuck out of the bathroom to grab my facewash which was in a different bag than my overnight bag and he sat up straight in the bed and said "I CAUGHT YOU!" and then said "You are just like Niblet." refering to me sneaking around in the dark!!
haha!!

These are just a few examples....I could go on for days!


----------



## nibletsmom

Oh and I can't forget to mention that EVERY TIME I go to wake my fiance up, he balls up into the fetal positions and HUFFS...with his eyebrows down!

I am about to marry a hedgehog. haha.


----------



## PJM

nibletsmom said:


> I am about to marry a hedgehog. haha.


 :lol: Good stories!
You will love it - hedgie daddies are the best.


----------



## MissC

:lol: 

You guys make me laugh. My guy is too busy digging around in his blankets and napping all day (and wow! is he grumpy when he gets up!), picking through his food and running around in circles with his uni-brow down to act like a hedgie. That would be weird.


----------



## nibletsmom

Hahaha!

This is the best thread ever. 


Oh and I forgot this one yesterday. Its doesn't necessarily involve my fiance acting like a Hedgehog but it is hilarious none the less. 

Our wedding is coming up in June and my fiance has picked out the 5 guys that he wants in his wedding party. I asked him several weeks ago who he was going to pick to be his Best Man. He quickly responds, without missing a beat, "Niblet."
I said, "Babe, Niblet cannot be your best man." 
He responds, "Its done. Niblet the hedgehog is officially my Prickly of Honor!!!"

I almost fell in the floor laughing!! He has not once strayed away from this decision either. He is even talking about somehow finding Niblet a little hedgehog appropriate top hat.
He plans to keep Niblet in his pocket during the ceremony.

I asked him what he was going to do when he gets pee'd on, pooped on and prickled during the ceremony? He said, (with a hint of sarcasm), "Not Niblet!! I can't believe you would accuse him of doing such things!!"

Oh where would we be without our men and our hedgehogs!!


----------



## MissC

nibletsmom said:


> He is even talking about somehow finding Niblet a little hedgehog appropriate top hat.


I have a top hat!! It's Christmasy but with a little cloth/paint, you could fix it up...wanna borrow it? (It goes with another Xmas decoration, or else I'd just give you the silly thing...sorry). How you're going to keep it on his head is YOUR problem, tho'. :lol:

It's the hat in this pic:


----------



## nibletsmom

How adorable!!!

I thought about just getting some fleece and making a little hat out of it. It drew out a little pattern for it and I think it might work!

My mother suggested making a loose little band with fleece and a small piece of velcro that would fasten underneath his chin to keep it from falling off.

I am going to try it. I will let you know how it turns out!

I seriously doubt that the diva of a hedgehog that we have will even humor us with this hat but I though maybe just maybe we could get him to keep it on long enough for my fiance and the little Niblet to take a picture together!

I honestly can't even believe we are going down the road of making a hedgehog part of our wedding. If you would have told me several years ago that I was going to have a hedgehog in my wedding, I would have laughed in your face and now here I am planning around our little Niblet!

Our ceremony is going to be super short. Maybe 10 mins or so. So I think he should be fine and then he will go back into his cage after that.


----------



## RalphsMum

Is that the elusive SNARF in that pic?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

nibletsmom said:


> How adorable!!!
> 
> I thought about just getting some fleece and making a little hat out of it. It drew out a little pattern for it and I think it might work!
> 
> My mother suggested making a loose little band with fleece and a small piece of velcro that would fasten underneath his chin to keep it from falling off.
> 
> I am going to try it. I will let you know how it turns out!
> 
> I seriously doubt that the diva of a hedgehog that we have will even humor us with this hat but I though maybe just maybe we could get him to keep it on long enough for my fiance and the little Niblet to take a picture together!
> 
> I honestly can't even believe we are going down the road of making a hedgehog part of our wedding. If you would have told me several years ago that I was going to have a hedgehog in my wedding, I would have laughed in your face and now here I am planning around our little Niblet!
> 
> Our ceremony is going to be super short. Maybe 10 mins or so. So I think he should be fine and then he will go back into his cage after that.


Make sure to take lots of pictures, I'd love to see Niblet in a top hat


----------



## MissC

RalphsMum said:


> Is that the elusive SNARF in that pic?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Yup, that's Snarfer! One of the rare pics where you can actually tell he's a hedgehog...notice he is completely inside the gift bag. :roll:


----------



## RalphsMum

MissC said:


> RalphsMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the elusive SNARF in that pic?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's Snarfer! One of the rare pics where you can actually tell he's a hedgehog...notice he is completely inside the gift bag. :roll:
Click to expand...

I like that you call him Snarfer.....Ralph gets called Ralphers  in fact Ralph gets called everything except just plain ol' "Ralph"

Anyhoo, my original reason for being on the end of this thread...I found this quote and thought it was quite appropriate for the topic 

"If somebody thinks they're a hedgehog, presumably you just give 'em a mirror and a few pictures of hedgehogs and tell them to sort it out for themselves."
(All hail Douglas Adams  )


----------



## MissC

RalphsMum said:


> I like that you call him Snarfer.....Ralph gets called Ralphers  in fact Ralph gets called everything except just plain ol' "Ralph"


Same here...Snarfer...Snarfalicious...Snarfmeister...Snarfarama...Snarfola...my BF has many, many more (he's much younger & cooler than I am  ) if he does get called Snarf it's usually Snaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarf when I'm trying to wake him. :roll:


----------



## PJM

Ok - we were laughing the other day about how Cholla will jump off his wheel and stick his head in his tunnel ramp whenever I walk into the room. As many of you know, they think they are hidden just because they can't see US anymore- even though their butt is sticking completely out!
Well I walked into the bedroom as my hubby was putting his shirt on. He stopped dead in ths tracks. his eyes got big, he dropped his shirt, ran to the bed & stuck his head under the pillow! 
So I laughed, threw him a treat, turned off the light & left. :lol:


----------



## shetland

Have you two considered your own reality show?


----------



## Lilysmommy

:lol: :lol: PJ, I absolutely love your stories, about your giant hedgie or otherwise! I agree with Shetland...Now that's a reality show that I would actually WANT to watch! Not like the rest of the crap they have all over tv these days. :roll:


----------



## PJM

:lol: You guys are so silly!!
We sure do have fun!


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Reading this made my day-TOO FUNNY!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard

:lol: :lol: That is hilarious and so funny that you didn't miss a beat and threw a treat at him :lol: :lol: 

If you guys do a show I would totally watch, I love when people have a great sense of humor


----------

